# An Apology



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

A year or so ago,, A member of DWT was getting into tools. I made an offer to sell him an old pump I had. He was intereseted in it. In the process of talking about it, my daughter was killed in a car crash. 

As I am subject to do, I just closed down. He tried to get up with me, even called me on the phone,,, I just kinda dissmissed him.

There is NO good excuse for bad behovior,,, and I would like to take this oppurtunity to apolgize to that member in the open forum.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Fair enough Capt but i dont see that as bad behaviour at all, Dam man, That would be hell and i would shut down too im sure of that. It would take me a while to pick myslf up so dont be hard on yourself, Im sure the member in question would understand.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Captain, your daughter died, I would not be alive today if that happened to me.

I'm sure the other member understands, and you do have friends on here, you and me were butting heads at that time, till I found out of your loss .(though it was fun butting heads with you). You got to quit apologizing on here. Your suppose to be the ole goat who pisses everyone off. Your the one who goes "listen here young buck, your full of sh1t, do this". when you come online,the post begin to fill. Pick on the kiwi's like I do, they live on the other side of the world, no fear of them knocking on your door.

So I guess were just going to half to piss you off captain, get you back to your normal self. Listen to the words in this song from Neil Young,,, called southern man, maybe it will get your dander up:whistling2:





And once again, sorry for the loss of your daughter


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks 2buck,,, your right (hate to have to admit that) 

Do me a favor and post:

Rhett atkins kiss my country arse


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks 2buck,,, your right (hate to have to admit that)
> 
> Do me a favor and post:
> 
> Rhett atkins kiss my country arse


I'm going to post three, they all have different pics, and they look like pictures of my home town


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks 2buck. I have been inspired !!!!!!

Thats kinda the reason for this thread,,,, I wanted to git-er-said

and git on with it!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the first threads I was involved in Capt. was busting my balls pretty bad All I could think was this guy is a first class di**head he doesn't know what the f*c* he's talking about. Only after I took the time to go back and read through older posts and silently monitor some of the newer posts I realized he just calls it like he sees it. 
Either that or he's just drunk all the time.:whistling2:
Over time I came to look forward to Capt's post both Old and new he sticks to his guns and usually says some pretty funny sh!t.:thumbsup:

All that to say this site wouldn't quite be the same without your bad behavior Capt.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> One of the first threads I was involved in Capt. was busting my balls pretty bad All I could think was this guy is a first class di**head he doesn't know what the f*c* he's talking about. Only after I took the time to go back and read through older posts and silently monitor some of the newer posts I realized he just calls it like he sees it.
> Either that or he's just drunk all the time.:whistling2:
> Over time I came to look forward to Capt's post both Old and new he sticks to his guns and usually says some pretty funny sh!t.:thumbsup:
> 
> All that to say this site wouldn't quite be the same without your bad behavior Capt.


hey your not talking about me are you woodcox???


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cdwoodcox said:


> One of the first threads I was involved in Capt. was busting my balls pretty bad All I could think was this guy is a first class di**head he doesn't know what the f*c* he's talking about. Only after I took the time to go back and read through older posts and silently monitor some of the newer posts I realized he just calls it like he sees it.
> Either that or he's just drunk all the time.:whistling2:
> Over time I came to look forward to Capt's post both Old and new he sticks to his guns and usually says some pretty funny sh!t.:thumbsup:
> 
> All that to say this site wouldn't quite be the same without your bad behavior Capt.


 
I must admit,,,,, I'm pretty good at drinking beer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

I read a guy pretty good
you ignorant drunk bastard,
you ain't half as big a ahole as I guess you mustu been
or ida noticed.
I'll buy you 1 if you make it to cali
I'm sorry to hear of what happened.
really.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

moore said:


> hey your not talking about me are you woodcox???


no Moore I still think your a first class di** head.:whistling2:
Just kidding.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

So you ready to sell the fvcking tools now or what? lol


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A year or so ago,, A member of DWT was getting into tools. I made an offer to sell him an old pump I had. He was intereseted in it. In the process of talking about it, my daughter was killed in a car crash.
> 
> As I am subject to do, I just closed down. He tried to get up with me, even called me on the phone,,, I just kinda dissmissed him.
> 
> There is NO good excuse for bad behovior,,, and I would like to take this oppurtunity to apolgize to that member in the open forum.


Feeling to the point where you have to close down - that can be a deep place. I can understand your not wanting to discuss things like pumps. 

It can be maybe tough accepting such behaviour, but hope whoever the other person is will read your thread and understand.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> A year or so ago,, A member of DWT was getting into tools. I made an offer to sell him an old pump I had. He was intereseted in it. In the process of talking about it, my daughter was killed in a car crash.
> 
> As I am subject to do, I just closed down. He tried to get up with me, even called me on the phone,,, I just kinda dissmissed him.
> 
> There is NO good excuse for bad behovior,,, and I would like to take this oppurtunity to apolgize to that member in the open forum.


Words cannot express how sorry I am to hear of your loss. 
My heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family.*

*


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> So you ready to sell the fvcking tools now or what? lol


 yeah, there are a few of us that are trying to drag Moore into the tools game,,,, He's dragging and kicking,,, but he's coming along


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Capt.
You need apologise to no one, I'm sure every one of us who has a daughter would've shut down too.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm truly sorry to hear about your loss Capt.  I'm sure anyone would understand your pain and if not they don't deserve your apology, we all have our ups and downs.
It's great to see that you still have your twisted sense of humor though.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sometimes life deals us a real bad hand. You have my sympathy for your loss.


----------

